# Lookout to Squaw Pass



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Here's another question. I've looked on Google earth and all the maps. I can't for the life of me find a route that doesn't require I-70 travel to get from Buffalo Bill's grave to Evergreen Parkway/Squaw Pass intersection. Am I missing something?


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

Fastest way for sure is to ride the 2 miles on I70 from Genesee Park to El Rancho. Of course you could ride down to Morrison and across 74 to Evergreen; can't recall the street name but see maps for short cut off of 74 to Bergen Park (avoiding Evergreen).


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

*Riding on the Interstate . .*

is common and legal between the Genesee exit and the Evergreen exit. It is the only reasonable way to ride there. Don't worry, everyone has the same reaction when they first learn this info. You can go both directions. The shoulder is very wide (12' or so) but it is usually pretty gravelly. Just be a bit careful when navigating by the Chief Hosa exit in between. 2 miles, 7 min each way. Some people ride the Triple bypass by starting in Golden and taking the route you described to get to the start, adding about 10 miles and 2000 vertical feet.



LyncStar said:


> Here's another question. I've looked on Google earth and all the maps. I can't for the life of me find a route that doesn't require I-70 travel to get from Buffalo Bill's grave to Evergreen Parkway/Squaw Pass intersection. Am I missing something?


----------

